# Cheating



## Andreas (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay here's the deal. I have a gut feeling that my husband is up to no good - he's always lying about where he is, going in to work at odd hours now, the car seats are always down when he's had the car - he always has these hickey looking marks but swear they arent hickeys, he's almost totally detached himself emotionally...etc etc etc...

When I try to talk to him about things he literally ''blows up''?? Could I be wrong??

What kinds of signs should I be looking for???

PS 

He has cheated on me in the past...but its so hard to gauge him at this point because he's almost completely cut himself off from me emotionally.

From,

Confused.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Andreas said:


> What kinds of signs should I be looking for???


You described them already.

Accept the information you know and act on them.

If you need further proof them put a voice activated recorder in his car and retrieve it later.

Get your ducks in a row, prepare for your next moves.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

What more do you need? if you are waiting for an admission from him, probably won't come.

At a minimum, get your self tested for STD's.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

He's cheating.

Keylogger the computer, voice recorder in the car, yada yada yada.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

michzz said:


> You described them already.
> 
> Accept the information you know and act on them.


michzz is right.
im sorry


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Methinks the OP is waiting for the opportunity to actually walk into the room and catch him fully engaged sexually with a woman, just so he can turn to her and say... "ITS NOT WHAT YOU THINK!!!"

U've got the everything you need miss, plus you have history of his actions previously, what more do you need.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

You're definitely in denial. Do you need him to admit it? Then what? Counseling?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

As others have stated you probably have what you need. Agree with others if you are waiting for admission don't hold your breath. 

The fact that he has done this before gives you reason to be suspicous. The fact that he has cut you off gives you reason enough to think the worst. 

I think you can by those car tracking devices cheaply. I would consult a lawyer and see how i could milk him for every penny even if that meant hiring a P/I.


----------



## zohaib (Dec 24, 2010)

Firstly try to cot him red handed...
then take further action on it..
Use some recorders to cot him red handed.olympic1:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Yep, that was my MO when I was cheating. I worked for my father's company so my hours were erratic at times (we do security work, so I could be out at 2 or 3AM at times).

Would just tell the wife I had to work the night shift to cover a supervisor who's out for the night (lie). Be back home in the morning. Didn't tell her what I did and lied about how work was so boring at night.

Didn't care about her anymore, she could have dropped off the face of the earth and it wouldn't have mattered at that point, etc...

Had women's stockings, lipstick, earrings, underwear left in the car. And yes the wife found them all and that is how she found out, but I think at that point I really didn't care if she knew or not anymore. Maybe I wanted to be caught so I could make a choice one way or the other in what I wanted.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

If he cheated in the past, sounds like he's at it again.

Get evidence, make a decision.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Atholk said:


> He's cheating.
> 
> Keylogger the computer, voice recorder in the car, yada yada yada.


I don't get this. Why? He has cheated before. It is nearly impossible to prove infidelity in a court of law. Leave his lying, sorry a$$ and be done.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 17, 2011)

Plausible. He has lived a duplicitious life before. Maybe at it again. Get the evidence before acting. 

Rid yourself of lying, deceptive behaviour. You deserve better. 

Once can be forgiven but twice by the same man shows no respect. 

Prepare yourself in everyway before confronting this unacceptable behaviour. Cheaters = skillful liars.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

michzz said:


> You described them already.
> 
> Accept the information you know and act on them.
> 
> ...


WOW :scratchhead: scarred of you :smthumbup: 


voice activated recorder :allhail:


----------

